# how long?



## llllshaunllll (Sep 8, 2007)

how long has this web page been running? because theres not meny members?


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 8, 2007)

Im not sure how long...it is fairly new, but it does have a 7 page list of members....Which I thought was pretty good for a new site.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2007)

I have always thought, it's not how many members a site has, but rather how active and willing to share their knowledge they are. How friendly and helpful they are to the new people.


----------



## llllshaunllll (Sep 8, 2007)

i was just happy to join a new web site witch i will be staying on! because you poeple are so nice


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think 08-16-2007 thats when Josh joined so thats proably when the site started.


----------



## Josh (Sep 8, 2007)

rees2 is right. its been about 3 weeks. we're slowly growing. spikethebest and i keep spreading the word. hopefully more folks will join up


----------



## T-P (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey! i keep spreading the word about the boards but noone is joining.
Helen my friend joined.
But thats it


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 10, 2007)

every little thing counts tay 

im sure more people will start joining soon, i really like this forum, it is one of my fave forums for tortoise help


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 14, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> but it does have a 7 page list of members....


Yes but theirs about three pages of people that have not posted.


----------



## Josh (Sep 15, 2007)

i have been posting all over the internet about this website...but youre right, the memberships per day were high in the beginning and are now slowing...
poster spikethebest even helped pass out fliers last weekend.
im open to other suggestions and gladly welcome all volunteers


----------

